# Pulmonary Angio



## mgilmore (Aug 19, 2008)

For a pulmonary artery angiogram during a cardiac cath, would CPT 75746 be coded along with 93541 as well as the cath codes?  There is no indication in the CPT book under 93541 indicating that 75746 should be used but an outside consulting firm has indicated that it is appropriate to bill.


----------



## stgregor (Aug 19, 2008)

Yes, I would code 75746. 

For injection procedure, see 93541
For introduction of catheter, injection procedure, see 93501-93533, 93539, 93540, 93545, 93556
For introduction of catheter, injection procedure, see 93501-93533, 93545, 93556


----------



## mgilmore (Aug 19, 2008)

*Pulmonary angio*

How would you know to add 75746 if you were just looking at the CPT book since there is no reference to this CPT code under the listing for 93541?


----------



## stgregor (Aug 19, 2008)

The description of this CPT code (Angiography, pulmonary, by nonselective catheter or venous injection, radiological supervision and interpretation) and the fact that it is indicated for use with the 935xx series codes is what leads me to believe that it is acceptable to use for non-selective pulmonary angio during a cardiac cath.  You're correct; there is no reference to 75746 in CPT under 93541, but there is a reference to 93541 under 75746.


----------



## dirctn2pnt@outlook.com (Jan 20, 2009)

Would 93541 be used for a selective pulmonary wedge injection done during a RT Heart Cath?


----------



## dirctn2pnt@outlook.com (Jan 20, 2009)

My doc did a RT heart Cath and he states his first injection is of the brachiocephalic system on the RT side and injection of the SVC, which shows a wide patent superior vena cava. Does anyone know what cpt code I would use for these injections?


----------

